# 1967 gto trunk molding hardware?



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

is there a special bolt/screw that holds the trunk trim in place? 











all i can find is the clip sets.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

You screw those clips on the trim posts like a nut on a bolt.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> You screw those clips on the trim posts like a nut on a bolt.


where can i find some of the clips? the closest i have found was some from year one, but im not sure this is right?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

They look like the ones pictured in your first post. I would try to find them locally at a hardware store first (unless you are going for concourse). You need to get catalogs from Ames Performance, and Performance Years, they specialize in Pontiacs and sell the same parts as Year One for a lot less money. Speed nuts look like what's pictured below. On the 68 they look like the acorn sytle, don't know for your year.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The clips in your first post slide in the end of the trunk trim and are positionable to line up with your holes in the trunk lid so you can adjust the trim (center). Get all screws started from the inside just to the point of pulling the spring clip, close the trunk CAREFULLY. Align it and your quarter trim and tape to hold in position, open the trunk and tighten the screws and speed nuts to snug. I would suggest using blue painters tape around the area to protect the paint, don't ask me why. 

With the quarter trim posts i use electricians wire nuts instead of speed nuts (hate them with a passion)with a dab of silicone to seal the hole and they spin off and on with your fingers. Not concourse but a makes the emblems that are hidden (like those ones) much easier to get on and off.


----------

